# Someone thought Zone 3 opened today



## Blacklabsmatter (Aug 28, 2020)

ajkulish said:


> I agree, I havent shot at many wood ducks this year either. Maybe cancelling the youth hunt would pressure them to leave less, and do more good for the majority
> 
> But you are right, it has been a hot start for us down here on mostly everything else, can only hope the weather this year is like the last few.


I honestly think the woodies moved out with the weather. I’ve been hunting a private lake in white lake for over 20 years. Usually the opener consists of a couple hundred woodies flying and a flock or two of mallards. This year we counted over two hundred mallards opening morning and maybe 40 woodies. I know nobody hunted this lake for the youth hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Just wait till the Oak leaves drop up north and they will be replenished here.
If what you guys are saying about the youth hunt then why are not the up north Woodies here now?  
Being a lot less water from the drought, there is a lot less bedding areas for that species.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

I’m fine with cancelling youth hunt and scratch the early doe season too


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Youth hunt doesn’t bother them it’s only 2 days.
They just leave, go somewhere else.
We did have a strong cold front I’m sure we lost birds.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

That’s kind of the definition of bothered


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

eye-sore said:


> That’s kind of the definition of bothered


A two day hunt a full month before the season opens isn't having any impact on anything come regular season. Now 16 days of teal hunting and 30 days of goose hunting? That could cause some disruption.


----------



## eye-sore (Jan 7, 2012)

It all causes disruption. Would make more sense and kill more birds, if management is what they are after, to liberalize regular season bags and cut out the month long education process spooking non target species


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

Birds are cycling through and migrating. You’ll get your ducks.


----------



## Fordman7795 (Sep 9, 2007)

I was at crow island for the opener and got checked by the DNR. As he was leaving he said the water levels were higher a few days back. I asked why he was out there before the season and he said a younger guy was hunting it before it opened.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Yep, a few, these are just in zone 9.

CO Brandon Vacek was contacted by RAP dispatchers referencing a complaint of a hunter shooting ducks at Pointe Mouillee SGA prior to the opening of regular duck season in the south zone. The complainant advised the suspect was hunting in the Humphry’s Unit and was the only vehicle parked in the main parking area. The CO was eventually able to enter the game area and contact the suspect, who was just ending his hunt. After further investigation, it was discovered the subject was in possession of one green-winged teal and hunting with an unsigned federal duck stamp. The hunter was educated about the recent change to waterfowl season dates, then issued a citation for taking waterfowl out of season and hunting with an unsigned federal waterfowl stamp. 

CO Luke Robare responded to a call from the Oakland County Sheriff’s Department in northern Oakland County a week before the waterfowl season opener. A citizen called stating that they heard several shots that morning. CO Robare responded to the area with an Oakland County deputy and found two waterfowl hunters. The hunters stated that they thought it was the opening day for waterfowl in the area. The two hunters were cited for hunting waterfowl out of season and one hunter was cited for an unplugged shotgun.


----------

